# 5mm Spacers Vibrations



## JettaB.Ont (Mar 17, 2008)

I know this topic has been covered a million times, and I've read and read and read. 

I get a vibration AT highway speeds with my Mk4 GLI with stock bbs rims with 5 mm spacers.. 

i need the spacer to clear my lowering from the tire.. 

I had 10mm spacers, but they were too wide upfront that i was smacking my tire off the fender too often for my liking. 

Ive tried looking in to hub centring rings, but haven't found any info on what size i would need.. 

Spacers are 5mm Eibach with the longer bolts, ball seated or whatever.


----------



## Miller7204 (Jul 26, 2011)

Why not try 8mm spacers then?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

8mm won't be any better, unless they are the rare ones with a hubcentric lip machined in. This is why you're having a problem. People don;t usually have a problem with 5mm spacers. Go back and make sure your lug bolts are torqued properly.


----------



## Miller7204 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've heard about people having this issue before. My guess is either get 8mm spacers or go 10mm and roll your fenders.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

If you're using stock wheels you wouldn't need any hubcentric rings since the center bore would already be hubcentric. The lip on the hub should protrude through a 5mm spacer far enough to keep the wheel centered on the hub. I would guess either your spacers are faulty, bolts aren't properly torqued (as mentioned above) or, wheel/s are just slightly out of balance which could be more pronounced with the spacer. 

I personally wouldn't recommend 8mm spacers since _almost_ none of them are hub or wheel centric and would be more likely to cause trouble. Do you _need_ the full 5mm or would 3mm be enough? 

You also mentioned "ball seated or whatever" in such a way that makes it look like you might not be sure. If not, you should be. If the bolts aren't correct for the wheels, they will not torque properly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

For spacers to be properly hub and wheel centric they need to be the same width as the hub which is about 10-15mm depending on the car. Anything less than that may have some vibrations. Take the wheel off and reposition the spacer and try torquing the bolts down while the wheels are up in the air


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

never had issues with FK spacers on my old MKIV. Orientation of the spacer did matter though. iirc, you want the side with the chamfer facing the hub. 

Get yourself 2 wheel assist tools. It will make alignment a lot easier.


----------

